# descaling and a delonghi bean-to-cup



## johnmartin858 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi. I have a DeLonghi 'Caffe Corso' beat-to-cup. One of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00LB8FHJ4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

About two weeks ago, the 'descale' light started to flash, so I followed the instructions in the instruction manual. But what I didn't anticipate is that even after starting the descaling procedure, if you leave it, it will switch itself off halfway through the process. So I had to do that three times.

Anyway, the machine apparently doesn't think it's been descaled. Or it thinks something else. I don't know. But right now, the 'descale' light is permanently flashing, and the three buttons at the top next to the on/off switch cycle left to right constantly.

I googled and tried the solution of flushing it out, but again, the instructions on their website do not tally with reality. It says that after you fill the tank with water and open the steam valve, the machine will switch off after flushing. It doesn't. What happens is that the water tank empties, you fill it, and it just keeps spewing water out.

Can someone help? Even if I do a factory reset to make the thing 'forget' that it has been descaled?

Thanks.


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

What have you set the auto-off to?


----------



## johnmartin858 (Feb 2, 2018)

DrRSG said:


> What have you set the auto-off to?


Ah, that's another issue! I set it to fifteen minutes when I got the machine, and have I been able to increase it since? No.


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

That could very well be the problem. Reset the auto-off to 2 or 3 hours and try to descale again.


----------



## johnmartin858 (Feb 2, 2018)

DrRSG said:


> That could very well be the problem. Reset the auto-off to 2 or 3 hours and try to descale again.


I tried. Even just after I bought it, I was unable to change the auto-off feature.


----------

